# Brennen unter Suse 7.3



## Franz (1. April 2002)

Welches Programm benutzt ihr zum Brennen von Adio, Vido und Daten CD´s unter Suse 7.3?

Habe nirgends etwas gefunden. Und habt ihr auf eine brauchbare Beschreibung.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2002)

Ich benutz zwar noch SuSE 7.2, aber die Tools sind die gleichen:

1. kOnCD
2. kreateCD

Sind so diejenigen mit denen ich die beste Erfahrung gemacht habe.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2002)

Ich benutz normalerweise XCDRoast (http://www.xcdroast.org) oder auch mal die bereits erwähnten Programme KOnCD oder KreateCD.

Hab mit allen ganz gute Erfahrung gemacht, bevorzuge aber aus mir selbst unbekannten Gründen XCDRoast.

Egal für welches Tool du dich entscheidest, viel Spass beim Rösten.


----------

